# Installation Windows depuis bootcamp



## 6-m-o-n (14 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un Macbook Pro early 2011 et j'aimerais installer windows avec bootcamp mais j'ai un problème c'est que je dois passer par le CD d'installation de windows et j'aimerais le faire depuis une clé USB.

J'ai vu sur internet que je devais rentrer mon modèle de macbook pro directement dans le fichier bootcamp en faisant les opérations suivantes :
- Clic droit sur bootcamp, afficher le contenu du paquet
- Clic droit lire les informations sur le paquet
- Changer les droits sur le dossier en mettant écriture et lecture sur système, wheel, everyone
- Puis rajouter sur le fichier Info.plist le modèle 8.1 dans cette partie
</array>
    <key>PreUSBBootSupportedModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook7,1</string>
        <string>MacBookAir3,2</string>
        <string>MacBookPro8,3</string>
        <string>MacPro5,1</string>
        <string>Macmini4,1</string>
        <string>iMac12,2</string>

Cependant je n'arrive pas à modifier les droits j'ai ce message d'erreur quand je sélectionne les droits écriture et lecture.
"impossible d'effectuer l'opération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises"

Si vous avez une autre méthode me permettant de réaliser cette opération sans utiliser de CD d'installation mais un ISO sur une clé USB.

Merci d'avance.
Bonne soirée


----------

